# rats dont need cages



## Cloud (Jan 16, 2011)

They build their own houses.... erm, i mean castles!!!









Gotta admit, thats **** impressive. I'm drawing up the blueprint of my dream home for them to get to work on as we speak!!! ;D


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

The messier, the better they like it. Hilarious! My petco Rat Manor looks similar. You cannot see the bottom of the pan; it is one pile of shredded paper and other "stuff". The rats are somewhere under it. Thanks for sharing. It makes me feel guilty to clean their cage.


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

Haha. My Willow likes to drag her blankets into her favorite nest box. She climbs backwards up the side of the cage with a blanket at least three times her weight to get to it, because ramps are just too easy.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

ROTFLMAO! That is priceless! My ratties must have learned their decorating style from yours!


----------



## Willeaux (Nov 24, 2011)

Impressive! One of my girls took sheets of newspaper, shredded them into small rectangular strips, and weaved a soccer ball shaped/sized nest. I was speechless.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Buckingham Palace! ;D


----------



## Razzbery (Jan 5, 2012)

Buck(teeth)ingham Palace more like it!


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

Yowza!!


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

razzbery said:


> buck(teeth)ingham palace more like it!


True!


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes. Them are some rats with their own taste. Ha, How things aught'a be.


----------



## rachaelade (Feb 1, 2012)

That's hilarious! My girls do the same thing, makes me giggle


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

That is hysterical. My rats do the same thing but they settle for a small condo instead of a castle.


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Too funny!


----------



## Ninjaxmeow (Mar 8, 2012)

Hmm, how creative!


----------

